# A helpful graphics website for line drawings, illustrations, etc.



## equi_design (Jul 21, 2013)

I came across the ClipArt ETC website yesterday while searching for old book style illustrations of anatomy for my witch's cabin. Since it may be beneficial to other haunters, I wanted to share the link: http://etc.usf.edu/clipart/

There are over 66000 images in categories such as: architecture, illuminated alphabets, flags, emblems, plants, animals, maths, science. Images are downloadable in tiff or gif format with various sizes.

I've been on other graphics/clipart sites where you are inundated with ads and popovers to the point where I can't click the "Get me outta here" button fast enough, so it's refreshing to find quality images without the mess.

For the record, I'm not affiliated with the site, just happy I found it and hopefully it'll help someone else as well.

Now I've got 60 wonderful skulls for my resident witch to reference!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That is a great site. I especially liked the plant part of it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm digging the clip art site-- great share!


----------



## LucDarque (Jan 18, 2014)

At the bottom of the page, they have this wonderfully useful little link: http://etc.usf.edu/clippix/. Images and textures. Really great stuff. Might have to redesign some things now!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## runbus36 (Sep 7, 2014)

spent some time on this site today, for those creative people it would be awesome


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Great find! Thanks! Going to print some off on parchment to pin up in my witch's shack or add to potion books.


----------



## equi_design (Jul 21, 2013)

Yippee!!! I'm so glad you similarly spookily minded folks are finding the site helpful as well.

Uruk-Hai, I'm thinking of printing some of the skull images I found on cardstock, then doing some "aging" with watercolors and/or tea/coffee. Then I plan to hang them with clothes-pins on some jute twine. My front porch is similar in shape to yours (_Hi Hector, I'm Jami, and I've long been a stalker on your site! *waves*_) & I also use it for my witch's cabin/shack.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

equi_design said:


> Yippee!!! I'm so glad you similarly spookily minded folks are finding the site helpful as well.
> 
> Uruk-Hai, I'm thinking of printing some of the skull images I found on cardstock, then doing some "aging" with watercolors and/or tea/coffee. Then I plan to hang them with clothes-pins on some jute twine. My front porch is similar in shape to yours (_Hi Hector, I'm Jami, and I've long been a stalker on your site! *waves*_) & I also use it for my witch's cabin/shack.


Yes, that's similar to what I plan to do. (Hi Jami. That's great. Glad you like the site. Said as he fills out the restraining order forms.  )

Edit: Just watched the video of your haunt, Awesome job! Everything looked really great!


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for the link Jami. It will definitely come in handy.


----------

